# allie - I think we are losing her



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, I hope she bounces back! I'm so sorry she and you are going through this. I'm sending healing thoughts ...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry. The gray gums could indicate that she's bleeding internally, which would be consistent with metastatic cancer.

Poor girl! Give her a kiss for me.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying for dear Allie, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Praying for both of you! ♥ Please let us know what the Vet says.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I am so sorry. It is so hard. I'm going through a similar situation with mine (not cancer) so I understand borrowed time. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Allie. Keep us posted. We all care.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Holding you & Allie in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lots of hugs and kisses from our house, along with prayers.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry...we're here for you. Lots of hugs being sent to you and Allie.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I hope things turn around for Allie.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

At the vet's now - he brought the needle back - full of blood - we are not going for an ultra sound - we are going to drain the blood and put her on steroids for the time being. The cancer has spread to the liver - I knew we have always been on borrowed time. 
Today is not the day to say goodbye but it will be soon - we will keep her comfortable. 
Thank you for kind thoughts! Allie sends wet kisses!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So sorry for what you are going through. We send hugs and good wishes to you. Barnaby sends an extra special hug to sweet Allie.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I ma so very, very sorry.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, I wish you many more memory making days.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I have been reading some of your updates for Bailey on the October 2012 board. I had no idea you were going through this with Allie. All you can do now make the best out of the time you have left.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So sorry about Allie, I hope you have many more days, weeks with her, HUGS!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.

Live in the moment, spoil her rotten, love her to bits and don't forget to be kind to yourself, too. 

Wishing you peace...
brianne


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of Allie girl & wishing her strength.


----------



## Dubraska (Oct 28, 2012)

Sending love and light your way, praying for your girl Allie and for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I know how tough it is to lose a dog and I wish to never do it again even though I know it will happen. Sending prayers.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

When you open yourself up to love of a beautiful dog - you know someday you will have to decide the time for them. It's our responsibility. I know this. Thank you for all your prayers and good wishes. I know that I will have to make the decision for Allie when her time comes. Right now, I am accepting that I have her for a short time longer and I will love her for all I can. I will spoil her and look at her and hug her and take lots of pictures and smell her and try to remember her for all she is.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for sweet Allie.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry. Enjoy the time you do have with Allie. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Praying for you and allie. If you would like some advice on alternative treatment options feel free to email me.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping sweet Allie in our thoughts and prayers for more time. So sorry that you're going thru this.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry you have reached this point in time. I know how difficult it is. Sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and Allie.


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers to you and Allie. Nothing said can make this any easier.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Allie said:


> When you open yourself up to love of a beautiful dog - you know someday you will have to decide the time for them. It's our responsibility. I know this. Thank you for all your prayers and good wishes. I know that I will have to make the decision for Allie when her time comes. Right now, I am accepting that I have her for a short time longer and I will love her for all I can. I will spoil her and look at her and hug her and take lots of pictures and smell her and try to remember her for all she is.


And that's all and everything you can do right now. Keeping you close in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't know if y'all realize this - I'm trying for Allie and my DH to keep her going as best as I can and God willing Allie will be alive and doing well. DH works in AK and hasn't seen Allie since 26DEC2012 - he is to return the end of this month - hopefully by Easter.
I've just got some Yunnan Baiyao powder at the Asian food store - my vet said 250 g? There is no measurement on the bottle and I want to start her on it.
I'll post elsewhere to try and get an answer about dosage measurement - my food scale for some reason isn't working. I may have to head down to Bed Bath beyond for a new one.
Thanks all - I know Allie has beat all expectations but as the vet said this cancer was laying dormant on a molecular level. 
I don't know if the Chinese herbs will help but I am willing to give it a try - I also know that it's based on how Allie responds to this alternative treatment.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:smooch:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for Allie, sorry don't know about dosage, hope it works its magic.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Allie said:


> I don't know if y'all realize this - I'm trying for Allie and my DH to keep her going as best as I can and God willing Allie will be alive and doing well. DH works in AK and hasn't seen Allie since 26DEC2012 - he is to return the end of this month - hopefully by Easter.
> I've just got some Yunnan Baiyao powder at the Asian food store - my vet said 250 g? There is no measurement on the bottle and I want to start her on it.
> I'll post elsewhere to try and get an answer about dosage measurement - my food scale for some reason isn't working. I may have to head down to Bed Bath beyond for a new one.
> Thanks all - I know Allie has beat all expectations but as the vet said this cancer was laying dormant on a molecular level.
> I don't know if the Chinese herbs will help but I am willing to give it a try - I also know that it's based on how Allie responds to this alternative treatment.


This thread tells a story that may give you some hope for more time: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...or-center/99786-oh-toby-doesnt-look-good.html.

There are candles for Allie here and I encourage readers of this thread to light more: *Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle*. 

From experience, I know that the messages and prayers that go with the candles can be a great source of strength for someone who is fighting for the life of a beloved dog.

Holding Allie and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you Lucy - I lit a candle for Allie that her meds will work wonders - her - my - vet is fighting along with me to keep her happy and pain free!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Candle lit for Allie...


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie's belly is a little more distended today - I'm concerned about that - I called the vet today and made an appointment for her tomorrow.
The vet that did her splenectomy called me and said her blood work on Tuesday was semi-okay - Allie is a little anemic but other than that her other levels are okay. I wondered about perhaps another needle aspiration but the vet said no.
I'm so sad - I know I'm losing her slowly - I don't know what to say or do. I'm tearing up because the vet said that while she seems okay - eating, drinking water, eliminating normally - she is panting a little more and of course I'm really concerned about the bloated part of her abdomen. 
The vet advised that the yunnan baiyao is 1/2 tsp every 12 hours and I started her on it yesterday. I haven't seen any improvement from this ... yet. I don't know when or if I will. I want to be hopeful but I just don't know.
I know that we had an extra 3 years from the first diagnosis of the chondrosarcoma and I wonder if I am expecting too much from Allie.
All my friends that know Allie are praying for her as well. They all know how special she is. She has made friends with every life she has touched.
She is that special.
I talked to my husband on the boat in AK and he so wants to see Allie before she goes.. but ... you know - I cannot predict anything. And I cannot bear to see her suffer and at times I wonder what I can do else to keep her going.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

fozziesmom said:


> Candle lit for Allie...


Thank you. That's all we can do along with our prayers sent up.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm on my way to light a candle for sweet Allie as well. I'm so sorry that you're going through this with your beloved girl. Praying for more sweet time with Allie.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

Praying for allie. If you're looking for natural treatments you should check into "im-yunity". I know it's a cheesy name but they've had good results with it. The university of Pennsylvanian did a study on it so it does have more than just their word going for. Just put in im-yunity and it should pull it up. It's a mushroom based formula that boosts the immune system.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Candle lit for Allie so sorry you are going through such a traumatic time with your beautiful girl.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm praying for your Allie. How's she doing today?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Prayers sent over for Allie, I will light a candle for her.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I received an email from my DH this morning after I sent him an email last night telling him that Allie wasn't doing well with her distended abdomen - that I'm unsure she will make it until he makes it home. It seems so short of time until he makes it home and also an eternity when a beloved dog is so sick. DH was very supportive and said he wished he could be here with me and understood that pain-wise that she may not be able to make it - that's why I love him!
When Allie went outside to eliminate she normally finishes and covers it up by scratches the ground with her hind feet but she has issues with her hind legs and how enlarged her belly is now. So, her efforts to cover up her 'poo' is limited - so sad to see and normally she will gallup over to me when she is finished - now she is meanders over to me. 
When she comes in she will lay down in the dining room to be away from puppy - cause puppy wants to jump her. I've got puppy to realize that Allie doesn't need to be jumped and to be careful around her but sometimes the excitement is too much.
Jesus Freak? I'm going to look up the information on what you told me. I'll run it by the vet today and see what he says. I pray that the vet is totally honest with me and will not let my girl suffer.
I'm so very sad because it seems like a long goodbye to her...


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Jesus freak - PM sent to you - please read!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't see any improvement from the yunnan baiyaio - Allie has been on the steroids for 6 days and the yunnan baiyaio for 3 days. Nada. Sad.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so sorry Allie continues to decline. My DH is in China, and my one fear is he may never see Clyde, (he is 12 & 1/2, and has declined since his pancreatitis in Sep. of 2012). Take lots of pictures, enjoy every moment, spoil her rotten.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

well I made an appointment with a holistic vet -for today at noon - while they don't have i'm yunnity on hand they have other supplements that perhaps will work?? I'm grasping at straws here - but perhaps there in lies the answer? I know that I will try most anything for her.
I know I know. I know I'm spending more money on her and it may not do any positive things for her but she is my heart dog.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with exploring all of your options. Praying that they are able to help and buy more sweet time for Allie that is free of pain.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Allie said:


> well I made an appointment with a holistic vet -for today at noon - while they don't have i'm yunnity on hand they have other supplements that perhaps will work?? I'm grasping at straws here - but perhaps there in lies the answer? I know that I will try most anything for her.
> I know I know. I know I'm spending more money on her and it may not do any positive things for her but she is my heart dog.


You do this because in the end, when it's time to let her go, you will do so knowing you did everything you could to help her. Most of us here, have done the exact same thing. Allie is lucky to have you. Take care ......


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree you should do everything you think might help her so in the end you know you did your best . I hope your DH is able to get home . Sending prayers and hugs


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I also agree that we try anything to help our babies. Prayers go out to you and Allie. I think so many of us here know how hard this time is for you.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Allie said:


> well I made an appointment with a holistic vet -for today at noon - while they don't have i'm yunnity on hand they have other supplements that perhaps will work?? I'm grasping at straws here - but perhaps there in lies the answer? I know that I will try most anything for her.
> I know I know. I know I'm spending more money on her and it may not do any positive things for her but she is my heart dog.


You don't want to be grasping at straws. You love Allie too much to do that to her. And Allie knows you love her so much that you wouldn't do that to her.
Just such a sad situation


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks all - the holistic vet thought Allie was a happy girl and was very treat driven and prescribed a number of mushroom compounds that Allie loves to eat! She sees them as treats. It's good that she enjoys them. Also, bumped up the yunnan baiyaio for her so I don't have to cap it myself. 
Also, the holistic vet said that while I didn't see much improvement with Allie's distended tummy - that without the herbs - it could've of been worse. Her weight was down two ounces so that's good - I guess the fluid retention is not as horrible as I see it. But I do see it.
Thanks for all the kind thoughts for Allie and I - I cannot express how much it means to me that so many care for me and her. Thank you!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> You do this because in the end, when it's time to let her go, you will do so knowing you did everything you could to help her. Most of us here, have done the exact same thing. Allie is lucky to have you. Take care ......


Could not agree more with Claire's Friend! I know that your love for her is great enough that you will know when it is time. In the meantime, if the Holistic route can make Allie feel better and give you more sweet time, that is wonderful! I'm not terribly far from you (Gig Harbor). If you need a shoulder or ear, I'd be happy to be there for you. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and sweet Allie at this hard time.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

GoldenMum said:


> I am so sorry Allie continues to decline. My DH is in China, and my one fear is he may never see Clyde, (he is 12 & 1/2, and has declined since his pancreatitis in Sep. of 2012). Take lots of pictures, enjoy every moment, spoil her rotten.


It is hard isn't? They have to do what they need to do and while we know it - we do our best to keep them going but realize that perhaps just wanting to keep them going is not in our pup's best interest - at least in my situation I have to realize it.
I'll keep a good thought for you as well.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

PrincessDi said:


> Could not agree more with Claire's Friend! I know that your love for her is great enough that you will know when it is time. In the meantime, if the Holistic route can make Allie feel better and give you more sweet time, that is wonderful! I'm not terribly far from you (Gig Harbor). If you need a shoulder or ear, I'd be happy to be there for you. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and sweet Allie at this hard time.


Thanks neighbor!:wavey:


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

found an interesting website - about pain in animals - don't know if anyone has seen it 

http://www.peacefulcompanion.com/forms/canine_pain_scale.pdf

I know it's a pdf file but it has great information about pain levels in dogs and cats and it's helping me to judge Allie's pain and interaction.
Allie doesn't want to eat this morning.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending hugs and prayers over to you and sweet Allie. Take care.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

I got Allie to eat when I hand feed her - I'm going to boil up some chicken with broccoli and see how she does with that. I think it's just too uncomfortable for her to get up - 
I guess I have to watch her closely and see how she does with the new meds and give it a couple of day and see how she does - I pray that I see some sort of bounce back.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Mashed yams or sweet potatos worked with Mick when his stomach was a mess. Plain Greek yogurt. Boiled chicken livers.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks - I think it's more her belly is so swollen that her stomach is squished and she cannot eat much at a time. She seems to still have an appetite but doesn't want to get up to eat. She is that uncomfortable. She will lay down and then sit up for about a minute then lay down again.
I will keep a close eye on her and be realistic and try to keep my emotions down - which is oh so difficult with someone you love.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

So glad you're able to take her to a holistic vet. I replied to your pm, not sure if it went through.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

JF- Yes your PM got through - I'm glad I got her to a holistic vet too. I think it's best for a vet to see her in person versus me trying scatter shot trying everything!

YAY! Allie ate her own food today - she got up and ate it herself. This AM I had to hand feed her so this is good. I know it doesn't change too much the destination for Allie but the more time I have and the chance my DH sees her too - well it will make all the difference in the world! The candles and prayers are working - thank you all!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Thinking of Allie and wishing her a better day.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie didn't want much this AM - same as yesterday. I think mornings are tough for her. I gave her some kibble by hand - she ate it well, then turned her nose up at it. So, I thought she hasn't had broccoli in a couple of days so I brought out fresh broccoli crowns and apples and fed them to her. She loved it! 
She is about the same as yesterday - maybe just a tad better - she is watching bailey play and following her activity with her head - she wasn't doing that yesterday. Maybe the herbs are working?


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that the herbs can help her. I know it is so very difficult to see your girl like this. We are all here for you as you go thru this very hard time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Keeping you both in our thoughts that Allie has a better day!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Rough night I took her to the ER vet - he gave her some pain meds and tapped her abdomen - they got about 1 liter - the vet said there was still about 3 liters in there &#55357;&#56881;

The vet told me some of the fluid is need for compression onto the bleeding area - that's why don't tap unless absolutely necessary. 
Anyways the fluid was clear, so that's good under the circumstances. I do think they over medicated her last night. 
She is sleeping at my feet now; turned up her nose at food, but did make it outside on her own to potty. 
On a really positive note our 5 month old GR pup was left alone while we were at the vet. It dawned on me I hadn't put her in the crate (cause of crying) and I was gone longer than I would've thought. 
We got back, no accidents, nothing torn up nor damaged - she was a very good girl!&#55357;&#56382;


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

The pain meds may put her off her food for awhile. Hope this makes her feel better.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

How long? I'm thinking that with her not wanting water and not responding very well today - even though she may be exhausted from how badly she was feeling?
She looked at me with plaintive eyes this morning - like I'm tired and don't feel well momma.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Praying for you, sending big hugs across x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Allie is still having trouble walking but is smiling at me and did eat her supplements (CAS tablets) that's all she ate today - so far. She is perking up a little bit but she doesn't feel like walking up the stairs to see off my DDIL and the three grand-daughters. They came over to cheer me up. One of the 3 year old twins said "I'll tickle you to make you feel better" so that made me smile.
I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kind thoughts and get well wishes. I'm being extra gentle around Allie and not bugging her today to allow her to rest. Bailey the 5 month old pup is being really gentle around Allie too. She wants to lay down with Allie but I'm worried that she will go for Allie's ears and bother her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Allie said:


> Allie is still having trouble walking but is smiling at me and did eat her supplements (CAS tablets) that's all she ate today - so far. She is perking up a little bit but she doesn't feel like walking up the stairs to see off my DDIL and the three grand-daughters. They came over to cheer me up. One of the 3 year old twins said "I'll tickle you to make you feel better" so that made me smile.
> I thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your kind thoughts and get well wishes. I'm being extra gentle around Allie and not bugging her today to allow her to rest. Bailey the 5 month old pup is being really gentle around Allie too. She wants to lay down with Allie but I'm worried that she will go for Allie's ears and bother her.


Allie is in my prayers. The pup might bite her ears!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Continuing to keep you all in our thoughts. Glad that Allie improved a bit. I'm sure it took a bit out of her for the tap and pain meds. You're such a wonderful Mom to keep a close eye on her. Hope she has a good evening and you both are able to rest tonight.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

unfortunately I think I'll have to help Allie to the bridge tomorrow. I found a mobile vet so I don't have to move her.
She hasn't moved and hasn't been social AT ALL. I tried to hand feed her this evening and no go. She just turned her head and laid her head back down. I have tried to tempt her with a variety of good treats - nothing.
I spoke with the vet tonight and she said she would drive out but I live too far for them to help Allie.
She is sleeping - I think fairly comfortably right now and has a blanket on her to help keep her warm.. I hope and pray that Allie has a good night. 
There are no words...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry! I feel your pain. Please let me know if I can do anything to help . Holding you both in our thoughts at this dark time.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

So sad for you..Its one of the hardest decisions to ever make..you know when its right.....hugs love and light to Allie, you and your family..


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Having read through your thread, it's obvious you've been a terrific mom. We'll be with you in spirit today.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I am so sorry about your girl. You've done so much for her. Thoughts and prayers heading your way....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Sending thoughts your way*

They say a dog will tell you when they are ready, I am sending you thoughts and tears to help you through this tough time., Zoe's mom


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Kat, Holding you and Allie in our thoughts and prayers today. So sorry that you're going through this dark time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

Will be praying for Allie and holding you and she in our hearts and prayers!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry this time has come. It's such a hard call, but the greatest gift we can give them when their quality of life is suffering. As our old vet told us years ago, better a day too soon than a moment too late. Hugs to you and Allie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*



Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry this time has come. It's such a hard call, but the greatest gift we can give them when their quality of life is suffering. As our old vet told us years ago, better a day too soon than a moment too late. Hugs to you and Allie.


I completely agree with Penny & Maggie's Mom!


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thinking positive thoughts for you and Allie..wishing you strength and peace during this difficult time...cherish the time you have left with her..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

We're all here for you on this HARD journey. So sorry that you and sweet Allie are at this terrible place. Please feel like you can reach out to us both now and later, when you are ready. Holding you both in our thoughts and prayers for the strength to get through this terrible time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/our-thoughts/158242-candles-allie.html#post2434786

Please light a candle for Sweet Allie and her Mom and Dad

Praying that the light of the candles will help give you strength on this difficult day.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please*

Please light a candle for Allie!

Group *grf* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Allie said:


> unfortunately I think I'll have to help Allie to the bridge tomorrow. I found a mobile vet so I don't have to move her.
> She hasn't moved and hasn't been social AT ALL. I tried to hand feed her this evening and no go. She just turned her head and laid her head back down. I have tried to tempt her with a variety of good treats - nothing.
> I spoke with the vet tonight and she said she would drive out but I live too far for them to help Allie.
> She is sleeping - I think fairly comfortably right now and has a blanket on her to help keep her warm.. I hope and pray that Allie has a good night.
> There are no words...


There are no words...I'm so, so sorry...

Pete & Woody

Candles Lit...


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry you are losing sweet Allie.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Thinking of you and your sweet girl. 
Sending prayers for comfort and peace, strength for the journey.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry, I know you wanted her to make until DH returns. Sending you the strength to get through this. Your gift of setting Allie free is a selfless act of love. Run free pretty girl.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry -- holding you & Allie in my thoughts as you enter this difficult time


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

A candle has been lite. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this most difficult time. Hugs to you and Allie both. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

On my way to light a candle, thinking of you and dear sweet Allie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bumping up for sweet allie


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Candle lit for sweet Allie.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your kindness. 
It's been said before - you know when the time has come - there are no words - Allie was a beautiful, loving, lovely girl. I miss her so much - run free baby girl !!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm so very sorry! You gave your girl the greatest & most heartbreaking gift we can give them. I am so, so sorry for your loss of Allie.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you had to let her go and for your heartbreak. I know that Max, Di and Golda and all of the goldies at the bridge are there to look out for her. Allie's pain is over. She is no longer struggling with this evil disease. I'm very sorry that your heart is broken. We're here when you need us. So sorry for this hard journey.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you at this sad time. Take care.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You've taken on the pain so that your sweet girl could be free of hers... no greater definition of love. Hugs to you and a Godspeed to Allie.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Allie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Allie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

We have to help them, it is not easy,but they need our help, sorry she had to leave.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts are with you. Rest in peace sweet Allie.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allie*

I am so very sorry Allie had to leave, but glad you were there to help her.
I know my Snobear and Smooch were there to greet her, as it is Snobear's 3 year anniversary today of going to the Rainbow Bridge.

I added Allie to our 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...f-goldens-passed-2013-list-9.html#post2440514


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Rest in peace you dear sweet girl. My thoughts are with you and wishing you peace.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Allie...rest in peace girl...she was much loved and never will be forgotten...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Allie, my heart aches for you. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time.

Allie will always be with you in spirit and will wait for you until you are reunited.

Godspeed sweet Allie.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you all for the beautiful thoughts and condolences.
I didn't sleep well last night - 
Nothing like waking up with hot tears and knowing that a precious part of your life is gone - just beautiful memories remain.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry that you had to say good bye to your Allie. Run free sweet girl


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

We must have been awake together. Zoe slept well and the bleeding has stopped for now. I'm thinking of you and Allie. I can't imagine my life not revolving around Zoe as it has been for 12-1/2 years.
Kim


----------



## nealf_2000 (Mar 28, 2013)

*I synpathize*



Allie said:


> Thank you all for the beautiful thoughts and condolences.
> I didn't sleep well last night -
> Nothing like waking up with hot tears and knowing that a precious part of your life is gone - just beautiful memories remain.


My condolences as well.

We just lost our 14 year-old Golden Bria to visceral Hemangiosarcoma. She went from being apparently healthy to a state of labored breathing and food refusal in a few days. 

She was our first kid. Bria has been with us since my wife and I were married. All of our family memories involve Bria. She came with us on most of our vacations. The kids are devastated. The house seems empty without her. When I come home I still open the door and expect her to be there.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry about your dear Allie. I feel your pain - I wish I could take it away from you. It is the hardest decision to make, but as you said, they let you know when it is time. And that's when they need us most. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry it was time to let Allie go. My heart breaks for you and for your husband who could not be there. Allie will live in your hearts forever!! RIP sweet Allie...you will be missed.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Allie.....


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Allie said:


> Allie had her splenectomy five weeks ago - Wednesday this week. Today she is off her feed - I tried to hand feed her. Her gums are gray - She is lethargic - she goes to her vet today at 10:30 PT.
> I'm so so sad. I love this dog so much - she seems to be retaining fluid -
> Please keep a good thought for her and for me. Nothing is worse(of course there are worse things!) than watching your beloved dog suffer and slowly slip away.. and perhaps it's inevitable - I just don't know...
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that you are going through this! I know I am behind, so I hope to see that she is doing better.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Allie said:


> At the vet's now - he brought the needle back - full of blood - we are not going for an ultra sound - we are going to drain the blood and put her on steroids for the time being. The cancer has spread to the liver - I knew we have always been on borrowed time.
> Today is not the day to say goodbye but it will be soon - we will keep her comfortable.
> Thank you for kind thoughts! Allie sends wet kisses!


I'm so very sorry!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am still catching up, but wanted to say that I am so sorry that you are having to go through this painful ordeal dear!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Continuing to hold you in our thoughts and prayers at this heartbreaking time.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Catching up on threads and I'm sorry to hear of your Allie's flight to the Bridge. Your sweet girl is with my two Bridge Boys who faced the evil hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

The days are getting easier but I see Allie in my dreams - I get teary eyed thinking of her - I received the sweetest letter from the vet that came to release her.
He said I did the right thing to release her to the Bridge. It was a validation that I did the right thing. He also said for me to said to allow myself to give myself the grace to give myself to be kind to myself. This was was the kindest thing I've ever seen. It brought tears to my eyes again.
This vet also cares for live pets - I'm considering him to care for Bailey. This vet is really remarkable as he has been retired and got back into caring for pets again and seen it all and got back into caring for animals for the love of the science and the love of animals.
I think he is a keeper himself.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

Blessings and prayers for you as you find your way through this sad time.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read about Allie. It's so difficult to lose our precious pets.

That was really nice of the vet to write you and confirm that you did do the right thing. I agree - he does sound like a keeper.

Please know you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Allie. It is just so unbearable....they touch us in the most amazing way. My heart goes out today and hope the days get easier. Hugs...


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Allie. We're going through grief right now as well and are with you in spirit.


----------

